# BakerGreenLawnMaker Royal Zoysia 2021 Lawn Journal



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Time to get my 2021 lawn journal started. I look forward to seeing all the lawn journals and everyone's progress. Good luck fellas!

*1/17/2021*
Applied Prodiamine to get an early start on Pre- emergent program.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*2/25/2021*


Dethathed zoysia

Scalped zoysia

Re-applied a fraction of Pre-M


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I received my order from the TLF store thanks @Ware for the extra pen and stickers!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> I received my order from the TLF store thanks @Ware for the extra pen and stickers!


 :thumbup:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I ordered (1) 40lbs of Protene 20-0-5 from GCI Turf and ordered (1) 45lbs of Yard Mastery's 12-12-12... can't wait to throw these two down


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*3/20/2021 *


Applied Scott's DiseaseX at 5.5lbs per/1000


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*3/24/2021* *Current State of Lawn*


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*4/12/2021*


Applied 12-12-12 at .5lbs/1000


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I have had an extremely busy summer this year and haven't posted on here in quite sometime, it's taken me about three weeks with mowing to get to this point.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I love the perimeter stripe!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

I too am intrigued by the 'collar' around the edge. Just for looks, or....? And what is the height difference between it and the rest of the yard?


----------

